# What is this in my Reno???



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Noob here to lawn care involving more than mowing. Yard is 2 year old builder installed sod. Had a lot of areas that died out this summer in the heat. I have suspected poa a was present after reading about it & seeing seed heads late spring. In a way I was hoping that it was fungus damage, that I was late to the game on treating. We had a decent amount of rain this summer, along w the typical RVA humidity & heat. Power raked entire lawn to remove dead matted areas & increase seed to soil contact, spread thinly 5 yds compost, aerated, seed down (90/10 TTTF/KBG sod seed)
w carbon pro g & starter fert w mesotrione 09/22, germination 5 days later. As of afew days ago I started seeing the weeds pictured below. Lighter green, pull easily. Also lighter green grass that seems to be growing slightly faster than the rest. There are also afew similar looking weeds that the tenacity bleached out. Is this poa a, poa t or something else? Hoping for better case scenario & it not being poa t. I have some poa constrictor & plan on another app of starter fert w tenacity, 30 days after germination, but don't want to harm the kbg. Extension coop said less than 10% weed in yard, 12k sq ft, but I have questions. Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Also should have noted soil test revealed low + for phosphorus & recommended 2 fall apps of a higher P fert. Being concerned about poa & trying to stunt it as much as possible this fall is why I am leaning towards that starter fert w mesotrione


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

dtuck said:


> Noob here to lawn care involving more than mowing. Yard is 2 year old builder installed sod. Had a lot of areas that died out this summer in the heat. I have suspected poa a was present after reading about it & seeing seed heads late spring. In a way I was hoping that it was fungus damage, that I was late to the game on treating. We had a decent amount of rain this summer, along w the typical RVA humidity & heat. Power raked entire lawn to remove dead matted areas & increase seed to soil contact, spread thinly 5 yds compost, aerated, seed down (90/10 TTTF/KBG sod seed)
> w carbon pro g & starter fert w mesotrione 09/22, germination 5 days later. As of afew days ago I started seeing the weeds pictured below. Lighter green, pull easily. Also lighter green grass that seems to be growing slightly faster than the rest. There are also afew similar looking weeds that the tenacity bleached out. Is this poa a, poa t or something else? Hoping for better case scenario & it not being poa t. I have some poa constrictor & plan on another app of starter fert w tenacity, 30 days after germination, but don't want to harm the kbg. Extension coop said less than 10% weed in yard, 12k sq ft, but I have questions. Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.


Not 100% sure what it is but it looks like you and @Tennessee have the same thing going on


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like smooth crabgrass


----------



## Tennessee (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm still new to this and can't be sure. The do look similar to my untrained eye.


----------



## rmtn2048 (Oct 12, 2021)

I have this too. PictureThis says it's Johnson grass but I'm not so sure.


----------

